# Kaywoodie Gold series



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Appearance: The Gold series is one of the higher end Kaywoodies, and this one looks it. It's reminiscent of a lot of mid-quality factory pipes, the difference between these and the Kaywoodies from the lower end is instantly noticeable.
Engineering: You almost expect factory pipes to be just a little off, but I haven't seen anything to suggest this one is. The holes are lined up well and everything appears flush. Unlike almost every other Kaywoodie line, this one does not have a stinger.
Smoking performance: This pipe has smoked everything for me, from aromatics to Virginias to Englishes. It can get a little damp at times, but I've smoked this workhorse exceedingly hard, as it was my best pipe for a long while.
Overall impressions: The Gold series appears to be an endangered species. From what I can tell, they've halted production, so if you see one, grab it. This is a sturdy pipe that would be great for any new smoker and serviceable for the experienced guys.


----------

